# On Behalf of All Canadians ...



## Toro

I would just like to say this.


----------



## Jroc

Toro said:


> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106




Does being from Canada make you awesome?..Why do you live here then?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Toro said:


> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106



You still have to answer for Molson.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Toro said:


> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106


I am glad  you take pride in your country.  We need more of this around the world, in my opinion.


----------



## Ringel05

Toro said:


> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106


----------



## imawhosure

Ringel05 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106
Click to expand...



Now that is funny!


----------



## Rocko

Besides John candy what good has ever come out of Canada? Drake??? Don’t make me laugh


----------



## gipper

Eh!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Rocko said:


> Besides John candy what good has ever come out of Canada? Drake??? Don’t make me laugh


----------



## WillowTree

Rocko said:


> Besides John candy what good has ever come out of Canada? Drake??? Don’t make me laugh





Crown Royal! 


Anybody know of as good a whiskey? I need a replacement. Open for suggestions!


----------



## Penelope

Ringel05 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106
Click to expand...


that must of been in the time of rear wheel drive, now they make AWD.  In winter we use to use snow tires and put weight in the truck, sand bags and always had a shovel.


----------



## Penelope

Rocko said:


> Besides John candy what good has ever come out of Canada? Drake??? Don’t make me laugh



I loved him in Trains, Planes and Automobiles.


----------



## Ringel05

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that must of been in the time of rear wheel drive, now they make AWD.  In winter we use to use snow tires and put weight in the truck, sand bags and always had a shovel.
Click to expand...


----------



## Penelope

Ringel05 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that must of been in the time of rear wheel drive, now they make AWD.  In winter we use to use snow tires and put weight in the truck, sand bags and always had a shovel.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


True, you southerners  do not understand what driving in snow is like.  A few snowflakes and you are all over the road.


----------



## Geaux4it

Toro said:


> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106


Take Off eh?

-Geaux
----


----------



## Gracie

I think Canada is awesome! Well..except for Trudeau.


----------



## Penelope

Gracie said:


> I think Canada is awesome! Well..except for Trudeau.



At least Trudeau is easier on the eyes than Trump.


----------



## Gracie

Penelope said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Canada is awesome! Well..except for Trudeau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Trudeau is easier on the eyes than Trump.
Click to expand...

I don't think about politics 24/7/365 like some people do. I only know of Trudeau from what I hear from other canadians. However....I traveled a short distance into Canada many years ago...wound up in Calgary during a road trip we took. I cried while there just from the beauty of the mountains and vistas.


----------



## WillowTree

Why does Trudeau have to paste his eyebrows on? Is this genetic?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Anyone been over the Al~Can before it was paved.

Drove it twice to Fort Wainwright.


----------



## WillowTree

JakeStarkey said:


> Anyone been over the Al~Can before it was paved.
> 
> Drove it twice to Fort Wainwright.


I have, three times! Old 55 Chevy station wagon.


----------



## Toro

Yum.


----------



## Ringel05

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that must of been in the time of rear wheel drive, now they make AWD.  In winter we use to use snow tires and put weight in the truck, sand bags and always had a shovel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, you southerners  do not understand what driving in snow is like.  A few snowflakes and you are all over the road.
Click to expand...

Southerners......


----------



## IsaacNewton

An oasis of kindness on 9/11: This town welcomed 6,700 strangers amid terror attacks


----------



## Natural Citizen

Toro said:


> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106



Your dollar is suddenly dropping. Ruh Roh.

Don't feel bad. Ours is worth about 4 cents now and will tank farther if the statist neocons get their way with their progressivist tariffs. We have a printing press, you know. While the rest of the world has to actually earn their money overseas, we just have to print it. lol.


----------



## Toro

"Not getting along with Canada is like not getting along with a Golden Retriever."
- Seth Meyers


----------



## petro

WillowTree said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides John candy what good has ever come out of Canada? Drake??? Don’t make me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown Royal!
> 
> 
> Anybody know of as good a whiskey? I need a replacement. Open for suggestions!
Click to expand...

Pendelton makes a good Canadian whiskey ....in Oregon .


----------



## sparky

why is it you Canadians go outta your way to appologize about everything?

~S~


----------



## Toro

sparky said:


> why is it you Canadians go outta your way to appologize about everything?
> 
> ~S~



I'm sorry.

We'll stop.


----------



## Toro

petro said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides John candy what good has ever come out of Canada? Drake??? Don’t make me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown Royal!
> 
> 
> Anybody know of as good a whiskey? I need a replacement. Open for suggestions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pendelton makes a good Canadian whiskey ....in Oregon .
Click to expand...


As both a Canadian and an avowed whisky drinker, I can safely say that most Canadian whisky sucks. 

But there are a few that are good.  There is a new distillery on Vancouver Island called Shelter Point which produces good whiskies.


----------



## candycorn

When I was little, our parents got me and my brother a bag of Canadian toy soldiers.  Everyone one of them were doing this:



 

just kidding.


----------



## petro

Toro said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides John candy what good has ever come out of Canada? Drake??? Don’t make me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crown Royal!
> 
> 
> Anybody know of as good a whiskey? I need a replacement. Open for suggestions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pendelton makes a good Canadian whiskey ....in Oregon .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As both a Canadian and an avowed whisky drinker, I can safely say that most Canadian whisky sucks.
> 
> But there are a few that are good.  There is a new distillery on Vancouver Island called Shelter Point which produces good whiskies.
Click to expand...

I may look into that.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Jroc said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to say this.
> 
> View attachment 198106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does being from Canada make you awesome?..Why do you live here then?
Click to expand...


Work.

Adoption..

Better looking women...

Better drugs....

Better Tv. Shows.....

Warmer Climate......

Beside that no other reason beside lower taxes.......

Any other questions?


----------



## Marion Morrison

You going back to Sweet Home Canada?
Before you answer that, spend 1 hr outside right now.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Marion Morrison said:


> You going back to Sweet Home Canada?



If I could bring the Warm Climate of Tejas to Canada, hell yeah!!!


----------



## Toro

Marion Morrison said:


> You going back to Sweet Home Canada?
> Before you answer that, spend 1 hr outside right now.



1 hour outside in Florida in June will make all of us 20 million Floridians want to move to Canada.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Toro said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You going back to Sweet Home Canada?
> Before you answer that, spend 1 hr outside right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour outside in Florida in June will make all of us 20 million Floridians want to move to Canada.
Click to expand...


Unless you have jalosy windows and a fan. 


Actually, them people were from Mizzuruh. They lived in FL long enough, though.


----------



## JakeStarkey

WillowTree said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone been over the Al~Can before it was paved.
> 
> Drove it twice to Fort Wainwright.
> 
> 
> 
> I have, three times! Old 55 Chevy station wagon.
Click to expand...

I loved that trip!


----------



## WillowTree

Toro said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You going back to Sweet Home Canada?
> Before you answer that, spend 1 hr outside right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour outside in Florida in June will make all of us 20 million Floridians want to move to Canada.
Click to expand...

No no no


----------



## Marion Morrison

WillowTree said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You going back to Sweet Home Canada?
> Before you answer that, spend 1 hr outside right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour outside in Florida in June will make all of us 20 million Floridians want to move to Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no
Click to expand...

Get to it and pop your ass outside right now then.
1  hr.

You don't even have to move and you'll be sweating buckets.


----------



## Skull Pilot




----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh shit, I have hedge duty.


----------



## WillowTree

Marion Morrison said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You going back to Sweet Home Canada?
> Before you answer that, spend 1 hr outside right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour outside in Florida in June will make all of us 20 million Floridians want to move to Canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get to it and pop your ass outside right now then.
> 1  hr.
> 
> You don't even have to move and you'll be sweating buckets.
Click to expand...

Oh hell son. I spent 3 hours sat. Pressure washing the pool deck and chairs, vacuuming and backwashing etc etc. Thursday was all day cleaning the boat and getting her ready for a trip to the shell island. You just do what ya gotta do. We went out Sunday and almost got caught in a storm.


----------



## Geaux4it

Penelope said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Canada is awesome! Well..except for Trudeau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Trudeau is easier on the eyes than Trump.
Click to expand...

We know, when know thats what gets your panties wet. Its all good.... enjoy

-Geaux


----------



## Penelope

Geaux4it said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Canada is awesome! Well..except for Trudeau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Trudeau is easier on the eyes than Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know, when know thats what gets your panties wet. Its all good.... enjoy
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Besides he has brains as well, youth and smart.


----------



## skye

I like Canada and I like Canadians......

my only question for them  is this.....


----------



## WillowTree

What is with those freaky fake eyebrows?


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## iamwhatiseem

Rocko said:


> Besides John candy what good has ever come out of Canada? Drake??? Don’t make me laugh



Trailer Park Boys!!!!!
That pretty much makes them glorious in and of itself.


----------



## Marion Morrison

South Park!


----------



## MindWars




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## del

longknife said:


>




of course he doesn't need it.

as capo, he gets a cut from all his cabinet secretaries


----------



## Pop23

candycorn said:


> When I was little, our parents got me and my brother a bag of Canadian toy soldiers.  Everyone one of them were doing this:
> 
> View attachment 198208
> 
> just kidding.



I'm sorry, but that may have been the funniest post I've ever seen!


----------



## Pop23

I've never been to Schitt's Creek Canada, but I do enjoy the town Welcome Sign:







Canadians are so friendly


----------



## del




----------



## Pop23

del said:


>



Canada is a bunch of Boobs?

Ok, I guess


----------



## del

10 Facts to Understand About “Wet Brain” (Wernicke-Korsakoff Syndrome) | Inspire Malibu


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Toro




----------



## OldLady

longknife said:


>


Did he really say that?


----------



## Mary D. Alexander

Make Canada great again!


----------



## August West

Rocko said:


> Besides John candy what good has ever come out of Canada? Drake??? Don’t make me laugh


Neil Young.


----------



## hjmick

OldLady said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he really say that?
Click to expand...



No.


----------



## Marion Morrison

August West said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides John candy what good has ever come out of Canada? Drake??? Don’t make me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Young.
Click to expand...


Not sure if positive attribute or not. 


95% of the Lightning Hockey team!


----------



## Toro




----------



## pismoe

little that i hear about Canada is that most 'canooks' would prefer to be part of the USA   Toro .


----------



## pismoe

i just heard the claim .   Course those in 'quebec' would prefer to be 'french' [includes justine trudeau]  but normal 'canadians' would prefer to be American from what i hear .   And in fact many 'canooks' have apologized to me for their being the 'tories' from the old days in the early times of early America  Toro .


----------



## swanson2017

Make Canada Great Again!


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> i just heard the claim .   Course those in 'quebec' would prefer to be 'french' [includes justine trudeau]  but normal 'canadians' would prefer to be American from what i hear .   And in fact many 'canooks' have apologized to me for their being the 'tories' from the old days in the early times of early America  Toro .


-----------------------------------   and YOUNGISH 'canooks' , they shake their heads in disgust and disbelief when reminded that they allowed draft dodgers into Canada in the 60s and 70s  .    They want to know if'n their 'daddy' cpoulda been one of those cowardly draft dodgers   Toro .


----------

